# Decent olympic dumbbell handles?



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone know where to get a pair of decent dumbbell handles? The ones I have are the same as all the ones I can find on the net, they are too long, and the handle bit is too wide and too skinny. I've found some decent ones at watsonsgym.co.uk but they work out at about £180 a pair.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Heavy Duty Dumbbell Handles » Watson Gym Equipment is who I got mine from when I had my home gym set up.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

They look OK, I was looking at their 'animal' ones, which are £180, these work out about £120, but are a bit thinner on the handles. They are only down the road from me, so I might go in and have a look.


----------

